# squirrel dogs??



## dash102576 (Apr 13, 2010)

anyone here you dogs for squirrel hunting? and what breed? any breeders here in michigan. thanks Dale


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

yes to all of that. i have a rat terrier, most like one of the cur dogs mountain cur or such , or one of the fiest, treeing fiest mountain fiest.

look up "michigan squirrel dog association" not only a great bunch of guys. several very good breeders. but they also have a monthly buddy hunt so you can go out with them and see what some of these dogs are capable off.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

I've had a couple of male Treeing Feist squirrel dogs in the past when I lived in Michigan. I currently have a 7 month old female that I am getting started. A lot of fun with these dogs. Very smart and fairly easy to train if you have a place with good numbers of squirrels. Like John said, check out the M.S.D.A. or sqdog.com. Lots of info. available.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dash102576 (Apr 13, 2010)

If there is anyone whow lives in the Grand rapids area or close to email me i would like to talk about dogs. thanks Dale


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

I second the mountain cur or fiest. I have had a few and they do a great job. And tons of fun. I just hated when they would tree squirrels on the opposite side of the woods I found myself running back in forth. If you wait too long the squirrel gets away

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rob0311 (May 11, 2012)

I picked up a mtn cur from an old timer (91)! this spring in west branch. really havnt done much to train her other than release a few live ones in front of her. now shes 11 mo old and finally she will tree like a banshee if she sees it up the tree. but most times she smells around the base and if I see it I will get her excited and she will tree. but it is fun and I guess with the right dog and put some time in they do it on their own. but I do have her in the woods almost everyday and she is a riot to watch. full of energy but im just trying to channel it to squirrels. and the cur is very smart and easy to train. she is also a house dog and listens better than any dog ive had, shes never been on a leash and don't leave the yard unless im with her.


----------

